# Bonding not working reliably on Gentoo-Sources-2.6.32-r1

## VinnieNZ

Hi all.

We are using a bonded interface to provide a failover situation in case one of the links between this machine and the network go down.

Under sources 2.6.29-r6 and 2.6.31-r9 it works perfectly.  

However going to 2.6.36-r1 it doesn't work very well at all.

I see the interface being up, and I can ping the address and the aliases of the bonded interface fine.  If I try to ping to a machine on the subnet that the bonded interface is connected to, it doesn't perform well at all.  Most of the time I just get a destination can't be reached, then occasionally I see a few packets going though irregularly, (interspersed with more unreachables) and then another screed of unreachables.

Does anyone have any idea or another machine they could try this on?

I've re-compiled ifenslave and fiddled around with this to some extent, but am getting no joy.

Happy to post configs and whatnot as I didn't originally set this up, so I'm not sure what people will be needing.

Ta.

----------

## richard.scott

Where are you getting your ebuild from for a 2.6.36-r1 kernel?

----------

## VinnieNZ

Urgh, I blame my fat fingers.  I meant 2.6.32.

----------

## Bircoph

Try the latest vanilla kernel.

----------

